# Wallwik wallpaper removal system



## daArch

Has anyone tried the Wallwik wallpaper removal system? It's an expensive system in which you soak their sheets (a non-woven fabric) in their stripping solution and then apply those dripping wet sheets to the wallpaper and let them sit. You need to keep rewetting so they don't dry out.

You all know me, I'm not much for gimicks, but I do love new worthy tools. The first time I saw the wallwik wallpaper removal system I thought it had some possibilities, but then I realized that it's a lot of money to pay for an old system we professionals use in very rare instances. In some cases, we will roll a pre-mixed paste (Roman 880 is best for this) on the existing wallcovering and then cover it with plastic sheeting. The plastic keeps the paste from drying and after a few hours the paper will easily pull off. This works when the pulp paper has to come off a liner and not destroy the liner and sometimes works on removing paper from unprimed sheet rock. For some reason this method works better than soaking the walls (and liner or sheetrock) with gallons of water. I assume Wallwik got their idea from this method.

But I digress. Back to the original question. Has anyone tried the Wallwik removal system? I was wondering if was worth the hype and expense or if the "old fashioned" way is still the best.

Always looking for more toys ....... ah, I mean TOOLS !!


----------



## ProWallGuy

:laughing:


----------



## chrisn

:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Yah, you guys are probably right, not too many professionals have used it. Maybe I should join DIYchatroom and ask there. I think it's geared more for Suzie and Harry.

But ya know, sometimes a DIY product has merit once in a while.


----------



## WisePainter

ouch, paster on paster violence...

what is the world coming to?


----------



## TooledUp

daArch said:


> Always looking for more toys ....... ah, I mean TOOLS !!


Here ya go Bill Get your seambusters around this thing :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat

TooledUp said:


> Here ya go Bill Get your seambusters around this thing :thumbsup:


I like the way (she) uses her middle finger to smooth the bit of rough down :whistling2:


----------



## TooledUp

mistcoat said:


> I like the way (she) uses her middle finger to smooth the bit of rough down :whistling2:


I'll bet she's a dab hand with caulk...


----------



## daArch

TooledUp said:


> Here ya go Bill Get your seambusters around this thing :thumbsup:



Yah know, I'm kinda intrigued by that tool. I wonder if it will trim my moustache too ?

May have to post it over on the NGPP board - but don't worry, I'll give YOU the credit :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp

daArch said:


> Yah know, I'm kinda intrigued by that tool.


It does look interesting. I think it could be the paper hanger's answer to the accubrush


----------



## Bender

Ahem...


If you need to remove wallpaper you should hire a pro








:thumbup:How'd I do?


----------



## chrisn

But ya know, sometimes a DIY product has merit once in a while.

Name one.


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Name one.






ahhhhh.........












let me get back to you on that


----------



## TooledUp

An older painter that I used to work with was once a foreman for a large contractor. Many years ago a paint rep came into their yard one morning and took out some new fangled painting aids. 

He went up to the owner, "Here you are" he said. "Take these for your men to try and let me know how they get on with them".

The owner of the contractor business said "Thanks very much, I'll certainly let the men try them out". 

A short while later the rep left. The owner walked up to the skip (big bin) and threw the half dozen rollers and trays into it - "FFS what a load of crap these guys try to palm of onto us"!


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> But ya know, sometimes a DIY product has merit once in a while.
> 
> Name one.


OK, I've had some time to think.

The pad painters (larger ones) are used by a Boston Chapt member when he's prep coating a smaller room. I bought and used one, until I went with a mini roller - which I have a feeling were first developed for the DIY'er. I also have bought the plastic grid that fits in a gallon can when I'm using the hot dog roller for prep coating a small room. 

I hate to admit it, but I have found that one section of the three piece wood extension handles is very useful when prep coating a room. AND it fits real nice in my tool bag. 

I use a cheap DIY brush when evening out skipped paste on my machine. 

One could almost claim since the Little Giant is marketed heavily to the DIY market, it is a DIY tool. But we all know how many professionals use them.

I wonder if Mifties were ever thought to be used by us? We certainly have put them to good use. (I agree, that's a stretch)

The 12" trim paint guide is real handy to protect water sensitive papers while I wipe down woodwork. 


How's that ?


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> How's that ?


Not bad.

For a hack.

:jester:


----------



## chrisn

Not bad.

For a hack.

:jester: :notworthy:


----------



## EricTheHandyman

*Lay it on...*

 All right, I'm asking for it, but here goes. I use the Wallwik system often, and I admit it. Please be kind. :blush:

It actually does a very good job for me. Score the paper, soak the magic sheet in the magic juice, then the sheet "clings" to the wall. Check it after a few minutes. Depending on how well-adhered the paper is, I've had the paper peel right off in as little as 10 minutes. Sometimes you have to spray the sheets to keep them wet if the paper is not coming off. I've been using the same few magic sheets since I started using this system about 3 years ago, so the only recurring cost is the magic juice.

Now comes the fun part--the paper usually comes right off, but leaves a ton of sticky glue goop left behind. Time to start washing! Most of the time, I wash the walls once with the Wallwik magic juice solution and then wash them again with TSP and I'm good to go for a coat of Gardz. The last job I did, I think I had to wash it 15 times before it wasn't sticky anymore.

So the point to all this rambling is that the Wallwik system does a pretty good job for me. Alright, let the ribbing begin...:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## daArch

No ribbing necessary,

I was asking who had experience. 

What type of paper did you use it on? 

Did the scoring tool gouge into the wall also, or were you judicious with it ?

I assume since you used the scoring tool, it was a vinyl coated or painted over wallpaper. Yes ?


----------



## EricTheHandyman

> What type of paper did you use it on?


 
I've used it a few times on a few different papers, but most of what I see are vinyl or coated papers.



> Did the scoring tool gouge into the wall also, or were you judicious with it ?


 
Like most scoring tools, if you bear down too hard on it you'll gouge the wall, but if you have a light touch it works fine. Although the Wallwik scoring tool is designed differently than others, the principal is the same so I wouldn't bother getting a new scoring tool.



> I assume since you used the scoring tool, it was a vinyl coated or painted over wallpaper. Yes ?



Correct, most of the papers I see are vinyl or some type of coated paper

One other thing, Wallwik makes a green plastic scraping thing that you are supposed to use for scraping off the paper and paste, but it's pretty worthless, I have much better luck with a 6" drywall knife.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

A little more background: I was introduced to this system when I was managing a paint store, so I was able to get all of the Wallwik stuff for free from a sales rep. When I was considering carrying it at my store, I called other stores and several told me that they didn't rent steamers anymore because this system worked so good. 

I think that the Wallwik is marketed toward the DIY market, but I've used it with good results. The only trouble I've had was the last job I did, when the paper came right off but it took forever to wash the sticky goop off the wall.


----------



## daArch

EricTheHandyman said:


> A little more background: I was introduced to this system when I was managing a paint store, so I was able to get all of the Wallwik stuff for free from a sales rep. When I was considering carrying it at my store, I called other stores and several told me that they didn't rent steamers anymore because this system worked so good.
> 
> I think that the Wallwik is marketed toward the DIY market, but I've used it with good results. The only trouble I've had was the last job I did, when the paper came right off but it took forever to wash the sticky goop off the wall.


Yup I know pros who have used it and say it works, but not better than any other system. And at $54 for their chemical and six little sheets (each one measures 46 inches x 21 inches - that would be a five foot section of wall if the wall were no taller than 7'8") that is a little pricey, yes I know the sheets are reusable "up to fifty times".

I am surprised the goop was hard to wash off the wall. With "traditional" stripping methods, I soak the wall, remove a couple of strips of paper at a time, and before the residue paste dries, I wash it off the wall. That's where I save time over the some other people. They remove all the paper in the whole room, letting the residue dry. they then have to RE-SOAK the walls to be able to wash the paste residue off - basically twice the soaking time than with washing immediately as you go. 

I think I'll pass on the Wallwik system. My method makes good money for me and gives good value to the HO.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

I should also add that I've only been in business for a couple of years, and am self-taught, and have only stripped a dozen or so rooms, so I'm by no means an expert at paper removal. I'm sure I could learn a ton by looking over Bill's shoulder for a day!


----------



## Wolfgang

I kinda like that knife. Might have to order one and then do a paper job. Better yet; Bill order the thing and do a JP style vid for us of how it works for you. If you dont like it I'll trade you _two _Paint Stick Pros for it. I heard they really lay the paste on the walls real good...


----------



## wallpaperremoval pro

Here in Sydney Australia I charge $6 per square metre and it's working
I have a web site with the head link deleted call....
the people call and I do the service and they are very happy.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Bump


:laughing:


----------



## daArch

actually if you search google for the system and ONLY click on this link ........
:thumbup:


----------

